# Problems Refilling



## philkessling (Mar 3, 2010)

I use an Emperor Fountain Pen, that I made, at work every day. It is a Python skin with  one of Lou's Heritage Fine Point Nibs. I use bottled Private Reserve Ink. The last couple of times that I tried to fill it, it will not suck ink up through the nib. My only recourse was to take the piston ink reservoir off and fill it directly. It will fill when taken off of the nib and section. Do I need to clean the nib and section? I have been using it daily for about 2 years now so it may need a serious cleaning.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I would PM Lou Metcalfe. He is pretty much the nib Guru.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Two possibilities. 

1) clogged nib, but if she's writing after you put the piston back in, this isn't too likely.

2) the nib isn't going far enough into the ink to suck it up. The little hole at the top of the slit has to be covered by ink for it to suck it up. If the ink in the bottle is too low, you can't make it work that way.

I'm doing the same procedure as you with a bottle of ink that has about 1/2 inch of ink left. the vent hole is just above the ink level, so no go the usual way.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 3, 2010)

Cleaning is in order.  Empty the converter, unscrew the section from the body and disassemble the converter, nib, feed and collar.  Soak overnight in luke warm water.  Dry thoroughly and reassemble.  Everything should be back to normal.  FWIW, most fountain pens should be cleaned monthly.


----------



## philkessling (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Lou,
Thanks for the quick reply. I assumed it was a cleaning issue. Once a month cleanings from now on.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Lou, Am I wrong about the depth of the ink in the bottle?


----------

